# My metal spot



## mrbottles (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Folks,

 My spot keeps giving up one of a kind metal pieces.  Worth a view because they are the kind of thig you just never see.

 The first is this cast iron toy.  It is beautiful.  I cleaned it with a toothbrush and dish soap.  It is solid as a rock and heavy.  It great shape.  Could clean it more but it is super cool as is.


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 11, 2013)

Next is a super heavy copper, i think was plated with silver, platter.  It is about eight inches in diameter and weighs two pounds.  Eighth inch thick copper.  I find a lot of junk silver plate.  Never anything with this detail.  Even the back has a plant motiff molded into it.  Each feather on the birds was engraved to have a hundreds or more little feather lines.  they are hard to see in the pictures.  The rim is copper and lead soldered on and damaged as you can see.  Still an amazing thing!  If anyone knows what it is i would love to know.


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 11, 2013)

Next is a mini or childs sword.  Yep a sword!!!

 Anyone have a clue on this one?


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 11, 2013)

The sord is gilded...  a lot of it coming off.  the blade is in rough shape but still!


----------



## LC (Aug 11, 2013)

Without question , the boat is a really neat item . Probably a pretty good piece if it is all there .


----------



## epackage (Aug 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mrbottles
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> ...


 Fantastic, does it have a slot for coins? Even if not a bank, still a hundred bill all day long minimum IMHO...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the paddle wheeler. I'll give you a $100 if it still floats. [][]
 Seriously though, nice piece!
 The plate does have some cool detail and the sword is good as is.
 Q though. Is that an 8.5X11 paper sheet for size reference?


----------



## coreya (Aug 12, 2013)

The copper item may be a wall plaque, these were decorative items used early part of the century (1800's - 1900's) anything on the reverse? Nice finds!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2013)

I would guess the sword is from a military school


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 12, 2013)

The boat has no coin slot.  It is all there and too cool to sell.  It is one of those things that everyone loves.  Neat connection for non bottle hunters and what we do.  The wall plaque makes perfect sense because it is such detail and there is no wear on any of it.  Plus it could have fallen off a wall explaining why a piece on the edge is gone.  There is a 150 military academy five miles away.  Man...  Could the forum be THIS good at figuring out?   The boat WILL NOTFloat.  Does have an off center front wheel that makes it look like it is going up and down waves when you roll it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2013)

The toy guy on Antiques Roadshow did an appraisal on a side paddle wheel toy boat like yours, with an offset wheel several years back, and if I remember correctly it was several hundred dollars, and he noted that it is rare....Good get!!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool Finds! Keep digging so we can see what else you come up with. And a close-up of the bird feathers would be nice.


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Dugout,

 Here is your close up.  And MORE metal stuff.  To be clear i do dig BUT it is at the bottom of Wisconsin lakes.

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

This is a cool find from the same spot last year.  Has a cool coin blocker money in the top slot only out the keyed door.


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

Inside


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

This was last week


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

I give all metal stuff i don't want to a local artsist this is two days of stuff for him.  Most of it is hand forged iron.  Yes and there are old leather shoes in there.  I think my artist buddy will love them.


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

This was last week


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

other side


----------



## mrbottles (Aug 13, 2013)

This is stuff i gave to my artst friend for him to make stuff out of.  Everything is found other than the leaves he hammered out of a piece of stainless from a resturant we bought for our business.

 There are brass and bronze propellors and old boat light old brass lamp parts and iron lamp parts from this spot a cast iron sewer grate i found even the two three quarter inch solid stailess steel rods that make the stem were found by me.  Crazy find eh?

 let me know when you are ready for more!


----------

